# Bilateral or correct as billed?



## B Seyer (Oct 8, 2010)

Provider has billed 67820-E2 and 67820-E4. An auditor is questioning if bilateral pricing should apply. Would a procedure performed on the right lower eyelid and the left lower eyelid be considered anatomically bilateral?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2010)

the E2 and E4 are correct modifiers for eyelids.


----------

